# A few aikido questions.



## Im redy 4 u (Oct 3, 2007)

I am very interested in aikido. I've watched many videos on it and it amazes me, just how easily you can "drop" someone.  I have watched a few aikido demonstrations, when I watch, I just watch in awe.  I am going to start aikido soon but I want to learn as much as I can about it before I do. Tell me about it. What do you learn when you start? How long does it take before you can use it in a fight, for self defence? Is it effective in a fight? Is it really effective against multiple attackers? Is it hard to learn? Is it worth being learnt?

 Thanks guys, if you could help me out and answer some of my questions, I would appreciate it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 3, 2007)

Aikido like any art takes time to learn and much of the time depends on the instructor and the student. Understanding the moves and being able to do them are two different things and being able to do them in a street attack situation is still another.
I would imagin that the first thing you will learn in class will be how to fall and roll over and over again.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 3, 2007)

As for  





> Is it effective in a fight? Is it really effective against multiple attackers? Is it hard to learn? Is it worth being learnt?


 the answere agin depends on how long and well one has studied. No martial art is learned over night, it takes time to develop the skills to preform in stress situatios.
Is the art worth learning  IMHO yes


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 3, 2007)

dupe posst  edited


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 3, 2007)

As for  





> Is it effective in a fight? Is it really effective against multiple attackers? Is it hard to learn? Is it worth being learnt?


 the answere agine depends on how long and well one has studied. No martial art is learned over night, it takes time to develop the skills to preform in stress situations.
Is the art worth learning  IMHO yes


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 3, 2007)

One of the most important things you learn when you start Aikido is how to be Uke.  You need to learn how to fall properly, how to go with a technique as opposed to fighting it.  This way neither you nor your partners will be likely to sustain injury.  You'll learn basic stretches and warm up exercises meant to make your joints and limbs more limber.  You will not (as in various other martial arts) learn how to stand in a fighting stance and throw punches or kicks.  I only mention this because in my experience quite a few people have been turned off off Aikido because of this fact.  Aikido is a peaceful art (it has been referred to as the Gentleman's Art.)  
Aikido is very effective when it comes to self defense, but it takes a lot of time and a lot of patience.  Be diligent, train hard and before you know it you'll be allowing yourself to get thrown all over the place.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 3, 2007)

All of the above responses are great ones.  I've studied nihon goshin aikido for almost 5 years and there are still days when I have multiple "a-ha" moments.  First thing to learn will, indeed, be falls and rolls.  My school does these as part of the warm-up at the beginning of every class.  Learning how to do the hanmi walk, tai-sabaki, and beginning to learn to redirect energy instead of stopping it are all beginner tasks that will continue through out your training.  As for being a capable art for self defense, yes, I firmly believe it is.  If you're expecting it to be effective in 6 months or even a year, well, you may be a bit disappointed.  It's a very counter-instinctive art as you will be stepping into the center of the storm instead of standing at a distance and stopping energy.  As for not using a fighting stance, that is also true.  The reasoning behind that is that you have greater options for direction of movement when standing in a neutral stance as well as looking much less aggressive than standing in a fighting stance.  Remember, as was stated, aikido isn't an aggressive art.  It's all about redirection and that goes for mental energy or aggression as well as the physical.  Is it worth the time and effort needed to learn it?  Well, I'll tell ya this...I have fought my way back from devastating injury to continue training in this art which I have come to love.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 3, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> All of the above responses are great ones. I've studied nihon goshin aikido for almost 5 years and there are still days when I have multiple "a-ha" moments.


 
I've been doing it almost 20 years and I still have days when I have multiple "a-ha" moments 



theletch1 said:


> First thing to learn will, indeed, be falls and rolls. My school does these as part of the warm-up at the beginning of every class. Learning how to do the hanmi walk, tai-sabaki, and beginning to learn to redirect energy instead of stopping it are all beginner tasks that will continue through out your training.


 
What he said .  Learning how to protect yourself when you're thrown and how to move are the basics, and as soon as you're sure you have them down, someone will be along to show you you don't.



theletch1 said:


> As for being a capable art for self defense, yes, I firmly believe it is. If you're expecting it to be effective in 6 months or even a year, well, you may be a bit disappointed. It's a very counter-instinctive art as you will be stepping into the center of the storm instead of standing at a distance and stopping energy. As for not using a fighting stance, that is also true. The reasoning behind that is that you have greater options for direction of movement when standing in a neutral stance as well as looking much less aggressive than standing in a fighting stance. Remember, as was stated, aikido isn't an aggressive art. It's all about redirection and that goes for mental energy or aggression as well as the physical..Is it worth the time and effort needed to learn it? Well, I'll tell ya this...I have fought my way back from devastating injury to continue training in this art which I have come to love.


 
Like every other art, aikido takes patience, persistence and practice to become effective. IMHO it's well worth the time and effort. I found aikido after studying other arts and I never looked back.


----------



## Yari (Oct 4, 2007)

Im redy 4 u said:


> ....... What do you learn when you start?


Typical ukemi, and flowing



> How long does it take before you can use it in a fight, for self defence?


It's like a scale. The more you learn the more complex the situation you can handled.




> Is it effective in a fight?


Yes



> Is it really effective against multiple attackers?


Yes



> Is it hard to learn?


depends on you



> Is it worth being learnt?


Yes, but really depends on you. It's worth it for me, even though I have question and concerns. But from these questions and concerns I learn alot though using Aikido.

I would preferr Aikido since it's philosofi fits to the way I want to be in life. 



> Thanks guys, if you could help me out and answer some of my questions, I would appreciate it.


 
Regards Yari


----------



## buddah_belly (Oct 4, 2007)

I started aikido because it looks cool.  Truthfully.  I've always loved martial arts and when I decided to revisit them, I chose aikido because it just looked cool.  I quickly found out it can be very frustrating.  But I love it.  Is it good for a fight?  I don't know.  I don't tend to street fight much.  The thing I've come to realize is the enemy is me.  I do this to overcome me.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 4, 2007)

Buddha, great post, great name, my Dad must be jealous (I call him Buddha Belly all the time!)  I too started Aikido because I watched all the Seagal movies well early Seagal movies and the movements were all very fluid and flowing.  And I admit after a couple months I realised just how frustrating an art it can be (like any martial art really.)  And it's great that you've realized that the greatest enemy exists within.


----------

